# Mal mein Radl



## Thrill-Seeker (24. April 2003)

Soa hier isses! 
Mein BMX - 16.2kg und ich finds einfach nur geil
Wenn ihr mehr Bilder haben wollt kann ich se ja mal posten!


----------



## kater (25. April 2003)

Und hier mal meins:






17,3kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schalom (26. April 2003)

ich find katers besser...


----------



## crossie (26. April 2003)

feines teil hast dir da zusammengebaut, alex--- nur was mich interessiert: HS33 ??? oder seh ich da was falsch?

ansonsten   (wie dein kettenpanzer  )

greetz
crossie


----------



## flying sash (26. April 2003)

das gimp finde ich schöner


----------



## Knibbel (26. April 2003)

eine Hs 33 am ein bmx wie kann man so wat machen nenenenen


----------



## ylfcm (26. April 2003)

ihr solltet mal das kettenblatt ändern. halt hinten fliflop oder kassette und vorne 36 od 39. kommt von der optik besser und ist stück nicer für sprocketstalls/grinds


----------



## kater (26. April 2003)

1. Brauche ich keine Flipflop Nabe.
2. Fahre ich die Grösse, die ich will: 44/16
3. Habe ich mit dieser Grösse keine Probleme mit Sprockets.
4. Ist ein 39TT schon drann. 39/14.
5. Cassette Naben sind ********: Instabil und viel zu teuer.
6. Optik ist subjektiv.


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *eine Hs 33 am ein bmx wie kann man so wat machen nenenenen *



bis jetzt kamen nur gute äusserungen von u-brake überzeugten bmxern! alle wirklich alle die es gefahren sind fanden es geil!

wieso soll man auf ne geile Bremse am BMX verzichten?
Leichter als ne U-brake mit langem Zug isse darüber auch noch, Wartungsarmer auch! 

ich fahre auch 44/16 und das bleibt auch so weil ich meine wtp nabe behalten will und das fette gack hefty sprocket mit 4,5mm dicken zähnen auch!


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schalom _
> *ich find katers besser...  *



Katers hat auch sicher mehr als 350 gekostet, Schnäppchen sind geil!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. April 2003)

Ich tu hier mein Flachland-Rad auch glatt ma rein...leider noch ein bißchen schwer,aber es geht.

Mehr Fotos und Daten unter http://home.arcor.de/dreamsmasher/raycsterkhe.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (27. April 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26262&highlight=bmx


----------



## SpiDeY (27. April 2003)

Hi Jungs !!!

Hier ist meins  ist ein Dragonfly Bmx wenn jemand interesse hat es steht zum Verkauf<<<<<<Kauft ES<<<<


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. Mai 2003)

Mein Street Rad...13,3 Kg so wies hier zu sehen ist.





















Natürlich NICHT zum Verkauf !


----------



## kater (11. Mai 2003)

Sieht neu aus =)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Mai 2003)

Bis auf Gabel und Rahmen ist es das auch !


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (11. Mai 2003)

sehr fesch. auch das gewicht. ich muss schon sagen das ich mir mit meinem 18kg panzer ziemlich schwer tu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *1. Brauche ich keine Flipflop Nabe.
> 2. Fahre ich die Grösse, die ich will: 44/16
> 3. Habe ich mit dieser Grösse keine Probleme mit Sprockets.
> ...



5.   wohl noch keine profile, primo pro, odyssey hazardhub gefahren gelle ? die halten ewig ! und teuer ? das ist immer relativ !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 5.   wohl noch keine profile, primo pro, odyssey hazardhub gefahren gelle ? die halten ewig ! und teuer ? das ist immer relativ !  *



Das du als Gewichtsfanatiker Cassettennaben propagierst will mir nicht so recht in den Kopf...


----------



## NRH (11. Mai 2003)

Is' doch ganz Logisch:
Casettennabe -> Kleineres Ritzel -> Kleineres Blatt -> Kürzere Kette -> weniger Gewicht


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Mai 2003)

Wie du mit einem kleinen Sprocket und kürzerer Kette ein Mehrgewicht von 400 Gramm gegenüber meiner FlipFlop mit Hohlachse ausgleichen willst musste mir mal zeigen...

selbst mit ner 25:9 Uebersetzung is man da noch extrem gelatzt und der Schwerpunkt des Rades schiebt sich von der Mitte nach hinten,was ich persönlich höchst unangenehm finde.


----------



## NRH (11. Mai 2003)

Wie kommst Du auf 400g mehr gewicht? Cassetten naben wiegen meistens um die 600g, und Holachse kann man immer nachträglich reinbauen. Und auserdem is' des Gewicht der nabe net ganz so wichtig, weil's net besonders auffällt.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Mai 2003)

Meine WTP Pi wiegt knapp unter 490 gramm,waehrend zum Beispiel eine Primo Cassette 850 wiegt. Ich stelle hier absichtlich beide Extreme gegeneinander, um im Kostenbereich eine möglichst gute Gleichstellung zu bewirken: Also teure Flip Flop (die immer noch nur die Hälfte kostet) gegen relativ guenstige Cassette. Und da ist der Unterschied eklatant.


----------



## NRH (11. Mai 2003)

Dann nimm aber m,al die Odyseey mit Knapp über 700g und zu ne angenehmen Preis. Dann sind es nur noch 210g


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Mai 2003)

Trotzdem kommst du vom Kern meiner Theorie nicht runter, das ne Flip Flop Nabe in Gewicht und Preis ner Cassette eiskalt überlegen ist und du selbst mit ner Monty-Übersetzung das nicht ausgleichen kannst.... Ausserdem kann ich meine Pi durch ne Fly Bikes mit 370 Gramm ersetzen, 10 Eypo mehr und dann waeren wir wieder bei 330 Gramm...


----------



## kater (11. Mai 2003)

Dem muss ich wohl nichts mehr hinzufügen.

@evil_rider:

Hauptsache, du hast wieder einen Post mehr, was?


----------



## Fox (11. Mai 2003)

Hmm und ich dachte immer den BMXer würd es nicht so unbedingt ums Gewicht gehen  

@Bremerhavener
Dein Bike sieht aber noch verdammt neu aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (11. Mai 2003)

dennoch fällt das Gewicht der nabe beim fahrverhalten nicht sonderlich auf. Das Gewicht vom Kettenblatt aber schon. Wenn man nach den Preis geht sind die FF Naben nartürlich überlegen.


----------



## NRH (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *Hmm und ich dachte immer den BMXer würd es nicht so unbedingt ums Gewicht gehen
> 
> @Bremerhavener
> Dein Bike sieht aber noch verdammt neu aus... *



Naja, seid dem man beim BMX nix mehr im Technischen bereich machen kann, geht man halt jetzt ans gewicht... so seh ich das zumindest. Schelcht is' des auf keinen fall.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Mai 2003)

@ Fox

Das Rad ist auch komplett neu montiert bis auf den Rahmen und die Gabel....den Winter ueber alles geschrottet und mir dann jetzt fuer die Sommersaison was geönnt was auch endlich mal halten sollte.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Mai 2003)

Ich finde schon das im BMX Bereich auch technisch noch ne Menge geht...zwar keine Revolutionen mehr, aber wenn man sich zum Beispiel die Entwcklung der Flatland-Geometrien anschaut oder auch den neuen Matt Beringer Rahmen mit Internal Headset anschaut, is da glaub ich noch nix gegessen...

SD war nun ne Fehlentwicklung okay,aber auch das ist immerhin eine Evolution.


----------



## NRH (11. Mai 2003)

Im FL bereich geht bestimmt noch einiges, des stimmt. Aber für den rest wird nix großes mehr kommen. Die Räder sind zurecht simpel, nd bleiben es hoffendlich auch. BMX - bb mit Gewinde wäre noch was kluges, aber sonnst?


----------



## menigu (11. Mai 2003)

aber nur das gewinde, die lager usw. muessten die gleiche groeße behalten


----------



## NRH (11. Mai 2003)

genau


----------



## Sherman (19. Mai 2003)

Hat deine HR Felge oben einen Schlag drin oder sieht das nur so aus


----------



## flying sash (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Mein Street Rad...13,3 Kg so wies hier zu sehen ist.
> 
> 
> ...


genau so muss das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (20. Mai 2003)




----------



## Rockstar (21. Mai 2003)

@ Sherman
Ne da ist kein Schlag drin, das sieht nur so aus, weil die schwarze Beschichtung der Felge ein bischen verschlissen ist.
Warum machst du eigentlich nicht die Chromfelge rein? Bremst doch besser. 
Grüsse an mein altes Rad, welches noch ne vernünftige Bremse hatte

Der Rock


----------

